# The next google phone



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

i think jelly bean is great far ahead of iOS however i think galaxy nexus lacks a lot in hardware. i wish google would let htc make the next google phone, htc makes great phones. i had galaxy nexus for verizon i sold it because of the shitty battery life the only thing where android lacks is in battery life and i think its manufacture problem and the software. when i saw jelly bean i was tempted to get my nexus back but ive done some research and found out that the battery life is about the same as ics which is horrible! so i decided to wait for the next google phone, hopefully it'll be made by htc and not samsung!


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

The old rumor is that there will be several Nexus phones being released by multiple OEMs in the next batch. However, with Jelly Bean released this past week, there's some understandable skepticism about whether a new Nexus phone will be released in the winter, seeing as it almost always aligns with the release of the newest Android version. I, for one, would absolutely love to see a Motorola Nexus device.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonicmax2k2 said:


> The old rumor is that there will be several Nexus phones being released by multiple OEMs in the next batch. However, with Jelly Bean released this past week, there's some understandable skepticism about whether a new Nexus phone will be released in the winter, seeing as it almost always aligns with the release of the newest Android version. I, for one, would absolutely love to see a Motorola Nexus device.


 yeah i agree motorola will make a nice device and so would Asus. They just need to fix the battery life in android somehow and i will never go back to iPhone


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

flameinthefire said:


> i think jelly bean is great far ahead of iOS however i think galaxy nexus lacks a lot in hardware. i wish google would let htc make the next google phone, htc makes great phones. i had galaxy nexus for verizon i sold it because of the shitty battery life the only thing where android lacks is in battery life and i think its manufacture problem and the software. when i saw jelly bean i was tempted to get my nexus back but ive done some research and found out that the battery life is about the same as ics which is horrible! so i decided to wait for the next google phone, hopefully it'll be made by htc and not samsung!


A dual core 1.2ghz processor isn't really lacking in hardware. Just look at how smooth Windows Phone and iOS run on a single core. It's the software *and *the hardware that make a good phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cloud Nine said:


> A dual core 1.2ghz processor isn't really lacking in hardware. Just look at how smooth Windows Phone and iOS run on a single core. It's the software *and *the hardware that make a good phone.


Windows Phones run mostly C# code via .net and native code libraries in C.

iOS runs objective-c and native code libraries in C. That is the main reason nearly everything on iOS runs snappy and saves on battery life.

Android runs Java via the Dalvik Virtual machine which is much slower than the normal Oracle controlled Java Virtual Machine. It also runs native C/C++ libraries underneath the Java layer.

Dalvik VM is much slower than .net and way way slower than Objective-C.

Thus, until Google can get more performance out of their Dalvik VM or they switch to a language that runs with a better overall performance (unlikely as Google loves Java and has a lot of Java developers + all the third party developers out there), we're sort of screwed. It's also the main reason for shitty battery life (outside of the display screen).

I'd love it if they would switch to Google Go, as it has nearly the same performance as C or C++ when it runs natively, but much easier to write code in than C/C++ (and a much cuter mascot than Java). I hear things every now and then about bringing it to Android as an alternative development option, but as of now, it barely even qualifies as a rumor and is nearly just wishful thinking by some that want to move beyond Java at Google.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> yeah i agree motorola will make a nice device and so would Asus. They just need to fix the battery life in android somehow and i will never go back to iPhone


Asus...Now there's an idea. I used to envy HTC phones...until I got one. They can not figure out how to build a solid phone. If you think the Galaxy Nexus feels cheap (I don't but some do) then use an HTC phone for a couple of weeks. I had a thunderbolt (a few actually) then a Rezound and both models suffered from the poor choice of making the battery cover wrap around the edges and becoming basically an extension of the chassis...while being cheap plastic. That damn thing would creak and crack and pop every time you touched it.

But Asus....why not give an OEM like Asus, who has made quality mobile devices (transformer series?), a chance to hit it big with a phone?


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Asus...Now there's an idea. I used to envy HTC phones...until I got one. They can not figure out how to build a solid phone. If you think the Galaxy Nexus feels cheap (I don't but some do) then use an HTC phone for a couple of weeks. I had a thunderbolt (a few actually) then a Rezound and both models suffered from the poor choice of making the battery cover wrap around the edges and becoming basically an extension of the chassis...while being cheap plastic. That damn thing would creak and crack and pop every time you touched it.
> 
> *But Asus....why not give an OEM like Asus, who has made quality mobile devices (transformer series?), a chance to hit it big with a phone?*


couldn't agree more !


----------

